# Hunting squirrels, Ruger 10/22 and Remingtons Golden Bullets



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Its spring squirrel season right now and I have been hunting almost every day. Anyway, while I have killed quite a few. (27 to be exact), i am having a hard time putting them down with Remington's Golden bullet. I'm hunting in some very rough terrain and decided it was too rough and too steep to pack one of my custom built Rugers. There for I am packing a stock 10/22 carbine, if I do my part this rifle will 5 shots inside a dime at 30 yards. Good enough for squirrel where I will be going. Anyway, unless I make a perfect head shot, (which dosen't happen much shooting a 10/22 carbine off handed, I usually go for behind the shoulder shots) I am having to shoot the squirrels multiple time to kill them. Usually I have to shoot him twice to knock him out of the tree and another time when he is on the ground to kill him. Anyone else having the same problems with Remington's Golden Bullet?


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I had the same problem with American Eagle lead round nose bullets. They just did not seem to kill well, Large snowshoe rabbits would get up after being hit and run away,small red squirells would soak up two or three shots before going down! I just stopped using that cheap ammo try Velocitors-stingers-yellow jackets or any hight velocity hollow point.

Hey just break out your .17HMR !!

I stopped using golden bullets when I was about 14 years old. I remember I could spin the bullet around in the casing with my fingers and figured this was not good!! Wow that was 1982


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Try some of the subsonics. I've found all my guns shoot them into tight groups at 50 yards. You would think the step-down in power would be a disadvantage but the opposite seems to be the case plus they don't have the typical crack a regular 22 round produces and the squirrels seem to hang around a little longer. My favorite for rabbits is CCI SGB's. I don't think they are quite subsonic but they sure anchor rabbits on the spot and squirrels don't have a chance against them.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> Hey just break out your .17HMR !!


Most of my shots are under 20 yards, My .17 HMR would liquify them!


----------

